

Ask HN: Best place to find short-term Python/Erlang gigs/contracts? - Ixiaus

I'm aware of the big ones like odesk, rentacoder, elance, &#38;c... but I was wondering if anyone knew of lesser-known and specific sites for Python or Erlang programming?<p>I'm building my own startup but I'm finding myself in a position where I need some extra cash and doing a short term gig is the only thing I can really think of.
======
jdotjdot89
I'm on odesk and finding that it's working for me pretty well. Have you at
least given it a shot?

